# Roland GX-24 - can't get serial port to work



## ImageWERX (Oct 6, 2009)

I have a Roland GX-24 that's a few years old. USB port is wobbly on the machine and I assume non-functioning now as Windows now cannot detect the device connecting this way. I've tried other cables and other computers to no avail. So I thought I'd give the serial port a whirl...no go. Uninstalled the printer and driver completely and then reinstalled to COM1. Checked the BIOS of the computer to make sure the serial port is enabled - which it is but cannot communicate with the machine. Is there a menu setting on the GX-24 that I have to get to to enable cutting using the serial port?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Might be the whole connection board that's shot. Give Roland a call and have them repair it. How did the usb port become wobbly? Is that from normal use?

I'm asking because I have my eyes on that model.

I'd definitely get it repaired so it doesn't become a bigger issue later on.


----------



## ImageWERX (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I have a small shop and the machine is tucked in the back and has to be shifted/moved now and then and the cable gets tugged on due to this. Over the years this has caused the USB port to become quite loose and tragically a few days ago has now caused this issue. Lesson learned. Just found a flow-chart of the menu options for the GX-24 on the Roland site after much digging. Looks like I can switch the I/O from Auto (factiry default) to Serial. I'll see if this does the trick. I do have a dealer I can ship it to to get repaired but have a large job I need to complete first before I do so so thought I'd try the serial things first. The machine has performed perfectly for 6+ years and I use it everyday. I've never had to worry about it 'til now. Are all serial cables created equal do you know? I'm using a 25 pin male to a 9 pin female to connect it - bought the cable from Best Buy said it was for a modem? I've read it needs an RS232 serial cable but machine doesn't ship with one.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

It's good to know you might have found a solution. 
I'm not sure about serial cables, but I do know I get my cables from monoprice and have never had an issue with quality.

Also, if you happen to get it fixed I'd work some sort of strain relief solution; maybe use a zip tie and one of the sticky mounting bases to put the strain on the cord and not the machine. Much cheaper to replace a $2 usb cable.


----------



## ImageWERX (Oct 6, 2009)

Fixed the issue - was just using the wrong type of serial cable. Needs to be a crossover. Had to unintall the USB driver and reinstall as serial then voila. All is good.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## RD88 (Mar 26, 2011)

have the same problem but my computer doesnt have the 9 pin plug in i bought an adapter but it still didnt work andd i cant find someone to sale me the broad so i can put it in instead of paying 900 for them to do it


----------



## pxs93710 (Jun 21, 2010)

Try using a cross over serial cable, satellite a regular serial cable won't work.


----------



## sillysyl (May 3, 2012)

I'm having the same problem, purcahsed the wrong serial port cable. Where can I find the cross over serial cable you mentioned? I'm using a laptop and it has a usb connection. the USB connection on the roland broke and I need to find a cross over serial cable with usb connection...could you please help?


----------



## JIMB408 (Apr 25, 2010)

sillysyl said:


> I'm having the same problem, purcahsed the wrong serial port cable. Where can I find the cross over serial cable you mentioned? I'm using a laptop and it has a usb connection. the USB connection on the roland broke and I need to find a cross over serial cable with usb connection...could you please help?


This is my same problem now . . . i tried the serial to usb in my laptop but thats not working.


----------



## JIMB408 (Apr 25, 2010)

pxs93710 said:


> Try using a cross over serial cable, satellite a regular serial cable won't work.


What is a "crossover" serial cable?


----------



## sksoosie (Mar 7, 2020)

pxs93710 said:


> Try using a cross over serial cable, satellite a regular serial cable won't work.


i am stuck on install the virtual serial port driver to my computer to pair the compter to my labtop computer. This information is really helpful thank you. If anyone can email me an answer would be great as i happen to stumble on this information and hope someone can help in time. email me at [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## sksoosie (Mar 7, 2020)

JIMB408 said:


> What is a "crossover" serial cable?


 You can order one at amazon. It comes with a driver and it had a male attachment with a usb female. Luckily i still had my original serial, now i need help pairing the device with the 2 separate driver from the gx-24 and the crossover serial driver, using a virtual serial driver software to add a COM port to my laptop because it does not recognize this kind of port. this is a lot of work, but i need my machine to work asap.


----------



## utrink (Apr 20, 2011)

It is now 2021 and we had the problem of purchasing a used GX-24 which worked great for about a year and a half, then just quit communicating through the USB Type B port. Tried getting a serial cable and a null modem/crossover serial cable but because we use AI and a Mac, could not get it to work with any serial cable. Finally ordered some replacement USB type B ports from Amazon (10 pieces for about $6), removed the old USB port (difficult with a soldering iron and manual solder sucker tool), gored out the two side holes which just stabilize the new port, and replaced. It worked and solved our non-communication/not-recognized problem. Now it is working just like it did before.


----------



## Jordant123456789 (Aug 20, 2021)

utrink said:


> It is now 2021 and we had the problem of purchasing a used GX-24 which worked great for about a year and a half, then just quit communicating through the USB Type B port. Tried getting a serial cable and a null modem/crossover serial cable but because we use AI and a Mac, could not get it to work with any serial cable. Finally ordered some replacement USB type B ports from Amazon (10 pieces for about $6), removed the old USB port (difficult with a soldering iron and manual solder sucker tool), gored out the two side holes which just stabilize the new port, and replaced. It worked and solved our non-communication/not-recognized problem. Now it is working just like it did before.


Any chance you have video of you doing this? I want to try it but not sure what to do really. Not my expertise.


----------



## utrink (Apr 20, 2011)

Jordant123456789 said:


> Any chance you have video of you doing this? I want to try it but not sure what to do really. Not my expertise.


We are sorry we didn't take pictures or video this fix. If you can solder and have a good soldering iron, you can probably do this but you will need to tear up the existing USB connector to get it out. It has a plastic cover and I think 4 little legs that are soldered in and two larger side legs in bigger holes that are just to stabilize it on the board. You also have to be careful not to damage the "lands" - the connections leading from the solder holes to wherever they go. If you can pry up the plastic cover and clip the legs, you can used the soldering iron to heat up the pins and pull them out, then try to clear the holes so you can put the new one in. Because the two outside legs are so big, you may have to keep melting the solder and sucking it out until you have a hole big enough to stick a pick tool in and make the hole large enough to accept the new stabilizing pins. It has been 4 months and it is still working great. It was definitely the problem and we will replace the USB port again if it happens again. This explanation is real crude and simple, so I hope it helps. If we end up having to do it again, we will take pictures next time.


----------



## Jordant123456789 (Aug 20, 2021)

utrink said:


> We are sorry we didn't take pictures or video this fix. If you can solder and have a good soldering iron, you can probably do this but you will need to tear up the existing USB connector to get it out. It has a plastic cover and I think 4 little legs that are soldered in and two larger side legs in bigger holes that are just to stabilize it on the board. You also have to be careful not to damage the "lands" - the connections leading from the solder holes to wherever they go. If you can pry up the plastic cover and clip the legs, you can used the soldering iron to heat up the pins and pull them out, then try to clear the holes so you can put the new one in. Because the two outside legs are so big, you may have to keep melting the solder and sucking it out until you have a hole big enough to stick a pick tool in and make the hole large enough to accept the new stabilizing pins. It has been 4 months and it is still working great. It was definitely the problem and we will replace the USB port again if it happens again. This explanation is real crude and simple, so I hope it helps. If we end up having to do it again, we will take pictures next time.


Thanks a lot!


----------

